# Men, what are your physical turn-offs with regard to a woman's appearance?



## SecondTime'Round

This is kinda bouncing off Wanda's post.

I might regret asking this question, but it comes from my own insecurities about my body and my STBX's opinion about my body that everyone (except him) tells me not to take as fact, but it's hard when it's been ingrained in you for the last 20 years.

I'm gonna leave this wide open. What are your turn-offs about a woman's body that determine whether or not you're sexually attracted to her? I don't mean what turns you ON, like are you a breast man, a leg man, etc. I mean specifically what would make you really turned off sexually if a woman possessed that physical attribute?


----------



## GusPolinski

Smoking -- and everything that usually goes along w/ it -- is a huge turn-off for me.


----------



## Fozzy

I'm not much for hunchbacks.


----------



## bandit.45

Tats. I just don't like them on women. 

Oh, and bingo wings.


----------



## Marduk

In general, signs of health and high self-esteem are good.

Smoking - bad. Poor posture - bad. Etc.

Signs that she takes care of herself, her appearance, is confident - good.


----------



## ConanHub

Too much hair in wrong places. I also don't mind some extra weight as long as she is still shapely. Bony is also a turn off.

Healthy and vibrant are attractive so the opposite is unattractive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk

Moustaches... I am not attracted to women with dark shadows on the upper lip.


----------



## ConanHub

P.S. I am a bit turned off by extensive tattoos or a single tramp stamp.

If her personality is good, I can get past the tats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Excessive weight.

I'm not talking about the sort of general softness women are prone to have, or little pooches even, but significant body fat that indicates that someone simply doesn't match their diet to their physical activity, or is otherwise entirely sedentary.

Of commonly encountered physical attributes this might be my only immediate turn off. Women I'm most interested in are probably in the 15-25% range and proportional. BF% of 30 or more just isn't attractive to me, but I'm really skinny. Bigger guys might have a wider range, but I expect proportionality is likely still a factor.

Most women aren't hairy or unsymmetrical or have unhealthy looking skin - all of which would be turn offs - but aren't really common.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
Most of mine translate to things that indicate poor health. I'm not attracted to people who are fragile mentally or physically.

I'm also extremely picky about cleanliness.


----------



## T&T

That's a tough one...

I could "not be all that attracted" to a woman physically, but her personality could make it up in spades, which could change the way I think about her sexually.

On the other hand the hottest of all hottie's could be all over me, but if she was a b!tch I'd be completely turned off.

One thing that really turns me off though is "anorexic runway model types" that have 1.5% body fat lol


----------



## Mr. Nail

I'm cautiously expressing this because it's not so much that it turns me off sexually as that it scares me to the point that I don't even want to talk to the woman.

Expensive and obviously unnatural hair coloring. Unless it's red. I would describe what the current fad is in my town, but what I'm really talking about is the "high maintenance" look.









Other than that, at my age I appreciate a mental maturity that comes along with some wrinkles, blemishes, and even stretch marks. Because I am attracted to their brains, I find myself attracted to the age signs that frequently indicate that kind of mind.
MN


----------



## Married but Happy

Turn offs for me include being more than a little overweight or approaching anorexia, smoking, poor hygiene, and most tats and piercings.


----------



## bandit.45

A flat or saggy butt does not fare well with me. I like some round to pound.


----------



## MarriedDude

Out of Shape...Little to no muscle...


----------



## MountainRunner

Poor personal hygiene is a definite turn off for me. Another turn off (but you don't know this until it is "too late") is complete lack of pubic hair. I know I'm probably in the minority about this, but I simply can't get turned on by a woman if she looks "prepubescent" down there. Trimmed is fine, but bald? No thank you.


----------



## Tom44

Smoking is a 100% deal breaker. Turn-offs include poor hygiene, tats, piercings, anything fake or unnatural, excessive makeup, arrogance, elitism, being negative...


----------



## SecondTime'Round

MarriedDude said:


> Out of Shape...Little to no muscle...


This is so relative, though, and open to interpretation.....


----------



## Shoto1984

Well this strikes me as a dangerous thread to be a part of AND be honest lol Bandit seems to be the bravest thus far. 

"Turn off's about a woman's body........." 

Hygiene (obvious)
Fat (a little is ok but the not ok comes pretty fast)
Too much muscle ( I like the yoga / palliates bodies with a bit of weight training and cardio. Too much time with the weights is not a pretty sight)
nice skin / teeth


----------



## SecondTime'Round

bandit.45 said:


> Tats. I just don't like them on women.
> 
> *Oh, and bingo wings.*


Thank you, Google.


----------



## MarriedDude

SecondTime'Round said:


> This is so relative, though, and open to interpretation.....



Ok....She should be able to AT least:

run a 5K (without cardiac arrest) - - -bonus points for 10K/half marathon/tough mudder/etc..
Squat her own body weight -or more
Bench 50% of her body weight -or more
Prepare a meal without using anything that came in a box


----------



## chillymorn

man hands, really long finger nails,double chins, bad teeth, to much sun!


----------



## Lon

Scaly teeth, lower leg hair (surprisingly I don't mind body hair anywhere else just not below the knees) some fat is OK except for back rolls (or bras that are too tight making it look like back rolls), bad smells or cheese from down under, and dry hair (especially if combined with a dated hairstyle). I also am not keen about large hands or feet, but that's just me. Most perfume is intolerable to me. As for intimate grooming, I don't care what she does down there as long as there is no razor bumps/irritation.


----------



## MarriedDude

Lon said:


> Scaly teeth, lower leg hair (surprisingly I don't mind body hair anywhere else just not below the knees) some fat is OK except for back rolls (or bras that are too tight making it look like back rolls), bad smells or cheese from down under, and dry hair (especially if combined with a dated hairstyle). I also am not keen about large hands or feet, but that's just me. *Most perfume is intolerable to me.* As for intimate grooming, I don't care what she does down there as long as there is no razor bumps/irritation.


Totally forgot about that one..

Put me down for HATING too much perfume


----------



## T&T

chillymorn said:


> to much sun!


What about that pristine orange glow from a tanning booth?


----------



## chillymorn

T&T said:


> What about that pristine orange glow from a tanning booth?


which turns into a very wrinkled person in the long run.

and how do women with long finger nail wipe their a$$ the though of what might be caught under them is just disgusting!


----------



## Marduk

SecondTime'Round said:


> This is so relative, though, and open to interpretation.....


Actually, it's not.

Do you look like you could run a couple K's at least without overly exerting yourself?

Squat something approaching your body weight?

Do 10 pushups without straining?

Do a chinup or two?

If not, some things to aim for.

Weak women just aren't a turn on for me.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

marduk said:


> Actually, it's not.
> 
> Do you look like you could run a couple K's at least without overly exerting yourself?
> 
> Squat something approaching your body weight?
> 
> Do 10 pushups without straining?
> 
> Do a chinup or two?
> 
> If not, some things to aim for.
> 
> Weak women just aren't a turn on for me.


Yup, can do all those things, so thanks for clarifying.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

chillymorn said:


> which turns into a very wrinkled person in the long run.
> 
> and how do women with long finger nail wipe their a$$ the though of what might be caught under them is just disgusting!


lol, ewww! Never thought of it, but I've always had natural length nails. Let's just hope they wash their hands well?


----------



## southbound

I don't really have a lot of specific things that automatically attracts me; it just depends on the person, so at the same time, it's difficult to mention specific things that always turn me off. I'm assuming we don't have to mention extremes, such as extreme arm-pit and leg hair, or a mustache thicker than mine, but here is what i came up with:

tattoos, especially a lot

smoking

I'm ok with some extra weight, but a woman who is extremely overweight with an attitude that she's proud of it and a soda constantly in her hand is a turn off. 

Yucky teeth- The natural shape and alignment is not an issue, but discolored yellow or brown teeth is not good. 

Yucky feet- Toenails that are the result of being picked at, and hard, leathery, crusty skin is not good.

When it comes to hairdos, I know there are all kinds of hair styles, from spiked, colored, long, and short. It is obvious that some styles are intended to be different, but there are a few styles that I feel the wearer believes is attractive, but very normal. It's apparent that it "took some time," and it leaves me asking, "what are you thinking?" They are probably hold overs from the big hair of the 80s, which was my teen era, and i still see grown women on occasion with these styles. I actually don't mind big hair, but this is like big hair gone bizarre. I included an example picture.


----------



## bandit.45

chillymorn said:


> which turns into a very wrinkled person in the long run.
> 
> and how do women with long finger nail wipe their a$$ the though of what might be caught under them is just disgusting!


Great. Thanks man. 

Now every time I shake hands with a chick who has a manicure I'll be obsessing on that little tidbit...


----------



## bandit.45

marduk said:


> Actually, it's not.
> 
> Do you look like you could run a couple K's at least without overly exerting yourself?
> 
> Squat something approaching your body weight?
> 
> Do 10 pushups without straining?
> 
> Do a chinup or two?
> 
> If not, some things to aim for.
> 
> Weak women just aren't a turn on for me.


Why don't you just do a guy then?


----------



## SecondTime'Round

I'm really surprised about all of the men who don't like tattoos. I wonder if that dislike would be proportionate among women (regarding men).


----------



## bandit.45

southbound said:


>


I think that's a pic of MattMatt back when he was a roadie for Culture Club.


----------



## badsanta

One thing that REALLY FREAKS ME OUT are that so many women over tweeze their eyebrows! Then they draw them back in with makeup. To me this looks like a woman thinks her face is like a Mr Potato Head or something. 










Natural eyebrows, even if they are a little thick look WAY sexier to me!


----------



## another shot

Not fit, clean, well mannered, well manicured, tastefully dressed and appropriate for the venue and being their best self. 

Excessive tan, hair, perfume, loudness, revealing dress, tattoos, piercings, etc

Anything screaming "attention w hore" or other lack of class


----------



## MarriedDude

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm really surprised about all of the men who don't like tattoos. I wonder if that dislike would be proportionate among women (regarding men).


I like Tattoos..

But put me down for Short Hair....MAJOR turn-off..It's gotta be Long

This would pretty much be my type here: In Shape -Long Hair-Tattoos...


----------



## happy as a clam

southbound said:


> I actually don't mind big hair, but this is like big hair gone bizarre. I included an example picture.


OMG... This picture cracked me up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonedef

I'm surprised at the amount of men who find tattoos a turn off. And I think it has more to do with the assumed reputation rather than looks?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round

tonedef said:


> I'm surprised at the amount of men who find tattoos a turn off. And I think it has more to do with the assumed reputation rather than looks?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me too. I don't have any, but I'm surprised how many are turned off by them. As a woman, I'm not turned off by them in men unless they cover their necks and/or faces.


----------



## honcho

tonedef said:


> I'm surprised at the amount of men who find tattoos a turn off. And I think it has more to do with the assumed reputation rather than looks?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


tattoos are a turn-off to me. I tend to look at a womans body I am attracted to as a work of art so to speak, not a billboard.


----------



## Fozzy

Yeah I'm a little surprised too. Tats, hair length, hair dye, less than olympic level physique...none of these things in and of themselves would immediately turn me off.

Even packing a few extra pounds isn't a dealbreaker for me--depends on how you wear the weight i guess.

Maybe I just have low standards?


----------



## GusPolinski

Fozzy said:


> Yeah I'm a little surprised too. Tats, hair length, hair dye, less than olympic level physique...none of these things in and of themselves would immediately turn me off.
> 
> Even packing a few extra pounds isn't a dealbreaker for me--depends on how you wear the weight i guess.
> 
> Maybe I just have low standards?


Eh... probably just realistic -- and perhaps even non-hypocritical...? -- standards.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
for me tattoos are in general neutral, but specific ones can be positive or negative. More often negative, but not by much.


----------



## Fozzy

well sure, I mean a butterfly tattoo vs a swastika---yeah it's going to make a difference.


----------



## Thound

Man hands, big feet, and excessive tats.


----------



## Idyit

Obesity
Smells bad
Bad teeth (snaggle puss / missing / rotted etc)
Boobs in a t-shirt (no bra) a foot and half below her neck
Half shirt with a big belly
Hairy legs/hands/arms/face/neck
Greasy hair
Uni-brow
Any signs of drug abuse (think faces of meth)
Crusty feet
Frito chip toe nails

Ha! I just described a Wal Mart shopper.

And the last one, despite all the above, man hands. Just can't.

~ Passio


----------



## Red Sonja

MarriedDude said:


> I like Tattoos..
> 
> This would pretty much be my type here: In Shape -Long Hair-Tattoos...


Hmmm ... you said earlier that "little to no muscle" is a turn-off and now you post this picture?!

I suppose "in shape" and "little to no muscle" is up for wide interpretation.


----------



## Marduk

SecondTime'Round said:


> Yup, can do all those things, so thanks for clarifying.


Then I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Wolf1974

Body hair that isn't being taken care of, bad teeth, short hair and tattoos are big turn offs


----------



## WandaJ

badsanta said:


> One thing that REALLY FREAKS ME OUT are that so many women over tweeze their eyebrows! Then they draw them back in with makeup. To me this looks like a woman thinks her face is like a Mr Potato Head or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural eyebrows, even if they are a little thick look WAY sexier to me!


I have to fight to save my eyebrows every time I do my hair color and ask to color the eyebrows too. They grab the tweezers right away, and are ready to leave me naked up there. "Lady, I actually like my eyebrows, I think they have perfect shape already!"....


----------



## askari

I see women who are just unattractive...they might be overly hairy etc. You know the sorts I mean, the ones that just don't do it for you.

But when I see a woman and think..umm...wow! Hot...then she smiles and has unkempt teeth. Yuk. Turn off.

Cigarette breath (being an ex smoker - quit 25 yrs ago - I don't mind an 'occasional' smoker)...but that permanent *** breath ..yuk.

Feet. I think feet can be very sexy and erotic but only if they are well pedicured and do not have long pointy nails!
Victoria Beckham..umm..hot....look at her feet...YUK-EROONY!

So if she is gorgeous, sexy, hot etc but has horrible feet. Yuk.


----------



## arbitrator

These are my particular peccadilloes with meeting new women ~ all potential deal breakers:

1. Overweight or Anorexic
2. Smoker
3. Tattoo Connisseur
4. Excessive Body Hair
5. Refuses to Groom (Body/Hands/Feet/Teeth)
6. Uneducated
7. Habitual Liar/Willfully Deceptive
8. Lack of a Spiritual Side
9. Drug User
10. Excessive Alcohol User
11. Sexually Repressed
12. Arrogant/Super Egotistical


----------



## Horizon

Weird lips - I knew a woman years back and we were almost an item but she had these strange wrinkly lips without a defined edge. When she painted on the lippy it always looked like she had put it on with a trowel. Yep, I was that shallow.


----------



## melw74

chillymorn said:


> man hands, really long finger nails,double chins, bad teeth, to much sun!


I thought i was strange, I look at hands. My husband says i am nuts, but i cant help it.

I hate dirty finger nails and weird looking hands... I know i have problems LOL.


----------



## LongWalk

Heavy eyebrows don't make a woman's face less attractive. The plucked brows look unnatural.

The current porn pube shaving is strange.

All young women are beautiful in their own way. It is not "fair" but once women go into menopause and lose their bloom, they become less attractive.


----------



## bandit.45

honcho said:


> tattoos are a turn-off to me. I tend to look at a womans body I am attracted to as a work of art so to speak, not a billboard.


I've said this before and I will say it again, a woman's body is the greatest piece of art God ever created. He made the earth and man, but he sculpted Eve. God took extra time making her. 

Why the hell do women think they can improve on that?

I have no desire to date a Pictish warrior.


----------



## Nucking Futs

honcho said:


> tattoos are a turn-off to me. I tend to look at a womans body I am attracted to as a work of art so to speak, not a billboard.


:iagree:

Same here. I've never approached a woman with visible tattoos, I'm actually repulsed by them. Same with most piercings, particularly in the face. And the navel. Navels are sexy, they shouldn't be covered up.


----------



## optimalprimus

marduk said:


> Actually, it's not.
> 
> Do you look like you could run a couple K's at least without overly exerting yourself?
> 
> Squat something approaching your body weight?
> 
> Do 10 pushups without straining?
> 
> Do a chinup or two?
> 
> If not, some things to aim for.
> 
> Weak women just aren't a turn on for me.


10 proper pushups and some chinups? So basically 98% of the female population turns you off?

Superficial turnoffs

overweight (likely anyone over 'normal' BMI is too big for me)
excessive tattoos
hair on arms/legs
bad dress sense

non-superficial
Ignorance/lack of intelligence
Ladette behaviour (in a friend fine but not in a sexual partner)


----------



## naiveonedave

1. tats
1a. smoking
2. >size 12
3. bad hygiene
4. boys body type (too skinny)
5. bad skin - i.e., not smooth3
6. excessive piercings


----------



## Lloyd Dobler

bandit.45 said:


> Tats. I just don't like them on women.
> 
> Oh, and bingo wings.


I had to google bingo wings, but now I know what they are I've got to agree.


----------



## melw74

Lloyd Dobler said:


> I had to google bingo wings, but now I know what they are I've got to agree.


I cant believe some people did not know what bingo wings were, Made me LOL......


----------



## Vorlon

Turn offs For me...

1. Smoking
2. Excessive make-up
3. Roles of fat
4. Short Hair
5. Hairy Legs or under arms..Landing Strip is good down under 

Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## melw74

Nucking Futs said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Same here. I've never approached a woman with visible tattoos, I'm actually repulsed by them. Same with most piercings, particularly in the face. And the navel. Navels are sexy, they shouldn't be covered up.


I think it looks awful when a woman is covered in tattoos. I mean my husband was in town and there was this really pretty lady, my husband and I both noticed her... Then we looked at her legs her whole bottom of her legs were covered with them.... she was beautiful, but those tats really took some of her beauty away... I think so anyway.

I am sure that there are many people that would disagree with me tho.

I agree again with the piercings all through the lips and the nose, worse when there are many of them over the face. My ears are pierced, but that is as far as it goes.


----------



## anonmd

Gray hair


----------



## chillymorn

Just think of going to a picnic and eating potato salad and then realizing that the person who made has really long finger nails.


----------



## Wolf1974

I have to say that I'm glad to discover I'm not the only guy who is turned off by tattoos. In the area I live anyway finding a woman without one would be an ordeal. It's a trend that wish would reverse itself but it isn't likely too it would seem


----------



## GTdad

My assistant at work, although she's otherwise an ostensibly attractive woman, blows it in my opinion by looking and acting like she's perpetually pissed off. She's not an open person, so for all I know she has real things in her life to be pissed off about, but I can't rule out that that's just the way she's wired since I know plenty of people who seem continually pissed off without good cause. 

For me it brings home the value, and attractiveness, of a pleasant disposition.


----------



## bandit.45

chillymorn said:


> Just think of going to a picnic and eating potato salad and then realizing that the person who made has really long finger nails.


You have issues bro.


----------



## bandit.45

Wolf1974 said:


> I have to say that I'm glad to discover I'm not the only guy who is turned off by tattoos. In the area I live anyway finding a woman without one would be an ordeal. It's a trend that wish would reverse itself but it isn't likely too it would seem


Seems like every barrista in Southern California has a job requirement that the have to be festooned with tats in order to serve coffee.


----------



## Fozzy

GTdad said:


> My assistant at work, although she's otherwise an ostensibly attractive woman, blows it in my opinion by looking and acting like she's perpetually pissed off. She's not an open person, so for all I know she has real things in her life to be pissed off about, but I can't rule out that that's just the way she's wired since I know plenty of people who seem continually pissed off without good cause.
> 
> For me it brings home the value, and attractiveness, of a pleasant disposition.


RBF

Resting B*tch Face.


----------



## Ynot

Flabbiness
Extensive tattoos
Poor hygiene
Bad attitude
Poor posture
Frumpiness

I think anyone can take care of themselves. She may never be Miss America, but there is no excuse to let yourself go. I don't mind "fun" tattoos, that you find while exploriing , but I am turned off by excessive body art that takes away from the physical beauty. And as others have said, a bad attitude destroys any illusion of beauty all day everyday. I'd rather have a fun happy go lucky 7 than a *****y, high maintenance demanding 10 any day of the week.


----------



## melw74

Wolf1974 said:


> I have to say that I'm glad to discover I'm not the only guy who is turned off by tattoos. In the area I live anyway finding a woman without one would be an ordeal. It's a trend that wish would reverse itself but it isn't likely too it would seem


I have NO tattoos and i will never have one either.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Sometimes I appreciate a tattoo on a woman but in general I think of them like graffiti on the Venus de Milo. It may be a nice tattoo, but it still detracts from the natural beauty.


----------



## FormerSelf

While tattoos do not necessarily turn me off, tattooing on the face is a bit bold for my taste.

I think women would be surprised to know what is unattractive and what _is_ attractive to any particular guy. But I think the general consensus is that men have a hard time being physically attracted to women who do not take care of themselves. I am certain women feel the same way.

The rest (body type, ethnicity, hair color, eye color, personality, etc) is going to fall on individual's taste and aesthetic preferences.


----------



## melw74

bandit.45 said:


> You have issues bro.


Would you like someone with dirty long finger nails playing with your potato salad, you have to do a lot of mixing with your hands....

I hate to say this, but (i think i have problems too:lol.


----------



## chillymorn

bandit.45 said:


> You have issues bro.


and you are issue free?:scratchhead:

I embrace my issues. even the ones I can't do anything about.


enjoy that potato salad!


----------



## bandit.45

Fozzy said:


> RBF
> 
> Resting B*tch Face.


Now you have to be careful with this one. I knew a gal who always had this mean look on her face. Turns out she was a very pleasant and funny lady. She had a perma-frown because she was actually squinting...she was legally blind with severe myopia since childhood.


----------



## chillymorn

I think tasteful tattoos are cool.

Tasteful is a relative term.


----------



## GusPolinski

Fozzy said:


> RBF
> 
> Resting B*tch Face.


:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## SamuraiJack

melw74 said:


> I cant believe some people did not know what bingo wings were, Made me LOL......


Round these parts we call them "Fat Curtains"....


----------



## happy as a clam

Around here they're known as bat wings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog

so many things irritate me about so many people. 

Makeup from a garden hose
So much hairspray it's a motorcycle helmet
Weird smells
Going outside in pj's and slippers
Yoga pants and let's be brutal here, hon, you can't wear yoga pants
Colored contact lenses 
White girl cornrows
White girl dredlocks
Punk-**** OR overweight, not both. Come ON already
Wash you hair. Seriously, wash it
If you're gonna dress like a sl^ut, BE a sl^ut
Japanese schoolgirls belong in Japan, on you it's creepy, plus, you're 40
Just because you have store bought stripper t^its doesn't mean I want to lick them. Here in Walmart.


----------



## lucy999

chillymorn said:


> Just think of going to a picnic and eating potato salad and then realizing that the person who made has really long finger nails.


Ugggghhh. Now you know why I refuse to eat anything from a potluck. Unless I know the people and have been in their house and have seen their home life, I can't do it.


----------



## bandit.45

> Yoga pants and let's be brutal here, hon, you can't wear yoga pants


Yoga pants and the accompanying camel toes from the pit of Hell.


----------



## bandit.45

> Japanese schoolgirls belong in Japan, on you it's creepy, plus, you're 40


Now...I have to take exception to this....


----------



## melw74

I cant believe that bingo wings had so many names....... I know i shouldn't but i did LOL..... i have to admit before i lost weight i had them.....

BUT NO MORE.....:smthumbup:


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm really surprised about all of the men who don't like tattoos. I wonder if that dislike would be proportionate among women (regarding men).


I like tattoos... but it depends on the tattoo. There are the sort that are well done, a bit edgy, cute or show personality... and then there are the sort that just look trashy.

The biggest pro with tats is that they're often good indicators that someone is less uptight, more spontaneous, colorful, and more of a risk taker / adventurous.

Overly cautious women are a turn off for me. It'll be about 5 minutes before I'm bored.


----------



## unbelievable

When she doesn't look like she's willing to have sex.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Ah... I remembered a big one. SMELL.

I'm not referring to perfume or deodorant or other artificial things. All women have a subtle natural scent... and some of those scents light me up inside and others repulse me. 

A woman with the right scent makes me want to nuzzle into her neck and just inhale her. It's like a drug.


----------



## Wolf1974

bandit.45 said:


> Seems like every barrista in Southern California has a job requirement that the have to be festooned with tats in order to serve coffee.


:rofl:


----------



## Lon

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> ...Overly cautious women are a turn off for me. It'll be about 5 minutes before I'm bored.


Overly cautious women are a turn on for me if they choose to throw caution to the wind just a little while in my company. Can't say it happens all that much but when it does the sparks fly.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

unbelievable said:


> When she doesn't look like she's willing to have sex.


Were you responding to me re tattoos and the boredom of "safe", or is this your turn off?

Because my post wouldn't apply to only sex. The overly cautious are also less likely to ride my motorcycle. Or go skydiving with me. Or go skinny dipping with me. Or run a mud race with me. Or let her hair down at the bar. Or do anything that requires the acceptance of higher risk.


----------



## Lloyd Dobler

SamuraiJack said:


> Round these parts we call them "Fat Curtains"....


OK, SamuraiJack, you win. That's what I'm calling them from now on.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Lon said:


> Overly cautious women are a turn on for me if they choose to throw caution to the wind just a little while in my company. Can't say it happens all that much but when it does the sparks fly.


Then they're not overly cautious.


----------



## Lon

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Then they're not overly cautious.


Because I'm so blatantly badass?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Lon said:


> Because I'm so blatantly badass?


It means you inspire trust.

Overly cautious is always distrusting. Someone who is carefully tiptoeing through life so as not to get hurt, not break anything and have everything nicely and neatly arranged.

Give me people with passion, not people who are dead but not yet buried.


----------



## Dollystanford

Cheese from down under??!!


----------



## Amplexor

LongWalk said:


> Moustaches... I am not attracted to women with dark shadows on the upper lip.


Feeling a moustache during a blow-job can be unsettling.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Dollystanford said:


> Cheese from down under??!!


----------



## BashfulB

Amplexor said:


> Feeling a moustache during a blow-job can be unsettling.


Which reminds me...

I hope I never have a _Crying Game_ moment while on a date...


----------



## Nucking Futs

Dollystanford said:


> Cheese from down under??!!


Oh, the infamous Famunda cheese! One of the smelliest of the smelly cheeses.


----------



## ConanHub

melw74 said:


> I cant believe some people did not know what bingo wings were, Made me LOL......


Had to look them up myself. Wife and I laughed for 15 minutes straight over that one!&#55357;&#56836;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

Dollystanford said:


> Cheese from down under??!!


Not the Aussie kind either.


----------



## EllisRedding

Don't care for tattoos, hairy nips, mustache, heavy perfume, smoking. Probably don't care for happy trails either lol.


----------



## Mr. Nail

So many piercings that it looks like she took a header into my dads fishing tackle box.


----------



## tonedef

The disgust and what some associate with tattoos is appalling. I have tattoos and I can tell you for certain I do not smoke, drink, sleep around, nor have I ever had an std. Just wow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

tonedef said:


> The disgust and what some associate with tattoos is appalling. I have tattoos and I can tell you for certain I do not smoke, drink, sleep around, nor have I ever had an std. Just wow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's all a matter personal taste. Many guys love tattooed women, and even though many here view tattoos with a different connotation it absolutely doesn't define who you are, so don't take offense 😊


----------



## tonedef

Oh I'm not really offended but I just don't like knowing I would be associated with any of those things. I love the art, the talent, bright colors, symbolism. I get some do not find them attractive, and thats okay, just the assumptions made about women with tattoos surprised me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Constable Odo

intheory said:


> Was your daddy born in 1930??


1938.



> I mean, I hate tattoos, and I don't smoke; but that's pretty harsh!!


Smoking and tattoos were traditionally associated with the blue collar/lower socioeconomic classes.

Still are, to a large degree, these days.


----------



## Tubbalard

Tattoos definitely taint a woman's appearance. I had to drop a female after I discovered she had a huge tramp stamp. Complete turnoff. Neck tats are just a plain no go. It screams out daddy issues. Your job growth is deli asstant manager at Publix. It's only a few women that I've seen that have tats and didn't look dirty. To me it screams that you need a bath with that special brown bar of soap from your grandma. Not all tattooed women are bad but I stay away from them. There's an uncertainty factor there that you can't account for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

tonedef said:


> Oh I'm not really offended but I just don't like knowing I would be associated with any of those things. I love the art, the talent, bright colors, symbolism. I get some do not find them attractive, and thats okay, just the assumptions made about women with tattoos surprised me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


With the number of tattoo haters that loudly argue against tattoos and vocally associate them with all kinds of such unhealthy behaviors, it shouldn't really be a surprise though? You surely knew that some people would judge you for your ink before choosing to decorate yourself with them?

You are right to defend yourself of course, I'm just saying haters gonna hate. There are others out there that won't judge you for your choice to decorate your body in ink, likely they are already in your life?


----------



## tonedef

I figured judgements would happen but really, I am surprised at the wild assumptions associated with tattoos. I eventually want to get my arm sleeved with them and the people in my life do accept and love them- as I do them. So it's all good I think I have just been naive in how acceptable they've become. It seems like everyone has one and oddly, I miss the day it was considered something taboo, something unique. I hope I didnt thread jack by specifically addressing that one thing/ sorry. Just surprised is all..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nucking Futs

tonedef said:


> I figured judgements would happen but really, I am surprised at the wild assumptions associated with tattoos. I eventually want to get my arm sleeved with them and the people in my life do accept and love them- as I do them. So it's all good I think I have just been naive in how acceptable they've become. It seems like everyone has one and oddly, I miss the day it was considered something taboo, something unique. I hope I didnt thread jack by specifically addressing that one thing/ sorry. Just surprised is all..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


One person posted the wild assumptions his father told him. The rest of us just expressed our distaste for them.


----------



## optimalprimus

hi tonedef.

I think most answered about their turnoffs as the OP asked. We all find different things attractive/unattractive. 

I certainly wasn't judging or making any comment on how acceptable tattoos are.

And many men have the opposite reaction of course.


----------



## NotEasy

smoking,
drugs,
heavy alcohol,
heavy make-up, 
takes over an hour to get ready for a 3km walk, 
unwilling to do a 3km walk,
long fingernails,
no passion or goals,
doesn't laugh,


----------



## aine

Am amazed at the major emphasis on the tatoos. I don't like them myself personally but i guess if they are done tastefully and in a limited fashion they are ok. Don't fancy them on a guy either.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

tonedef said:


> I figured judgements would happen but really, I am surprised at the wild assumptions associated with tattoos. I eventually want to get my arm sleeved with them and the people in my life do accept and love them- as I do them. So it's all good I think I have just been naive in how acceptable they've become. It seems like everyone has one and oddly, I miss the day it was considered something taboo, something unique. I hope I didnt thread jack by specifically addressing that one thing/ sorry. Just surprised is all..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think a separate thread about the assumptions made about women with tattoos vs. men with tattoos (i.e. double standard?) would be interesting. I don't have tattoos, and I'm a woman, but I also have been very surprised by the strong reaction here to women with tattoos.


----------



## GusPolinski

SecondTime'Round said:


> I think a separate thread about the assumptions made about women with tattoos vs. men with tattoos (i.e. double standard?) would be interesting. I don't have tattoos, and I'm a woman, but I also have been very surprised by the strong reaction here to women with tattoos.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/263114-tattoos.html


----------



## SecondTime'Round

GusPolinski said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/263114-tattoos.html


Oh, right .


----------



## melw74

ConanHub said:


> Had to look them up myself. Wife and I laughed for 15 minutes straight over that one!��
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol:. I cant stop laughing every time i come back to this thread now... And see people commenting about it... the fact they are called so many things have cracked me up.

I knew what they were just not the fact they had so many names.


----------



## melw74

Well to equal it up a bit as yes i did dump on people with tats... I am a smoker, so feel free to all hate on me:smthumbup:....

Oh, but i do make up for it in so many more areas so i hope that it will even it all up a bit.

I am only a social smoker tho. I cant have a j.d without a ciggie on the go too....

I hate beards.... cant stand them, especially with food in them (vomit)


----------



## chillymorn

is a crabby b1tchy attitude a physical trait.

that's my number one turn off!


----------



## Lon

chillymorn said:


> is a crabby b1tchy attitude a physical trait.
> 
> that's my number one turn off!


Only if they wear it on their face.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

intheory said:


> What's a "j.d." ?


Jack Daniels?


----------



## chillymorn

Lon said:


> Only if they wear it on their face.


they can't hide it it always shows on their face.


----------



## GusPolinski

Fozzy said:


> RBF
> 
> Resting B*tch Face.


STILL laughing at this, by the way...


----------



## Goldmember357

tattoos, excessive weight, obscene piercings, dirty hands, dirty feet. Not a fan of short hair either but if she donated hair or had an accident and had short hair that is fine I just cant stand short hair for long term. I think I am very open and non judgemental. I dont judge bodies for things that occur naturally I really only dislike the things which humans do to themselves like piercings and tattoos.


----------



## Fozzy

GusPolinski said:


> STILL laughing at this, by the way...


There's a hilarious youtube video about this. I can't link to it because i'm at work but should be easy to find.


----------



## Jetranger

Bad breath and teeth.
Gross hands (long, scraggly or dirty nails, chewed fingers)
Gross feet (long, scraggly or dirty nails, chewed-up looking)
A tramp stamp. Pretty much all other tattoos are fine with me.
Hair tied tightly back
Long hair that gets in the way
Dirty hair
Lack of overall personal hygiene - unwashed, or unclean, or bad odours
Badly out of shape. Unlike many here I don't mind and even like when a girl is very skinny or even bony, so that makes excessive amounts of meat a turn off. This includes a big butt, muffin top, bingo wings, multiple chins.

Being short ( < 5'4") is a plus. Being skinny is a plus. Both together is even better.


----------



## EllisRedding

Jetranger said:


> .
> Gross hands (long, scraggly or dirty nails, chewed fingers)


Completely forgot about hands, can't stand man hands lol


----------



## Constable Odo

Jetranger said:


> Being short ( < 5'4") is a plus. Being skinny is a plus. Both together is even better.


I would think extremely short women (or men) would have to be, due to their build, skinny... unless you want to date a bowling ball.


----------



## GusPolinski

Constable Odo said:


> I would think extremely short women (or men) would have to be, due to their build, skinny... unless you want to date a bowling ball.


Must... not... make... joke... concerning... three... holes...


----------



## SecondTime'Round

GusPolinski said:


> Must... not... make... joke... concerning... three... holes...


:rofl: This thread is cracking me up.


----------



## Shoto1984

anonmd said:


> Gray hair


This is an interesting one. At 49 I have a few and so it's hard for me to hold a few against a women around my age. I can also say the some women look good with a little gray....sexy even 
Obviously many women feel pressure to color graying hair, but the coloring chemicals can make hair look like fried straw which isn't attractive at all.


----------



## Miss Independent

EllisRedding said:


> Completely forgot about hands, can't stand man hands lol



Really??? I love man hands!


----------



## MarriedDude

GTdad said:


> My assistant at work, although she's otherwise an ostensibly attractive woman, blows it in my opinion by looking and acting like she's perpetually pissed off. She's not an open person, so for all I know she has real things in her life to be pissed off about, but I can't rule out that that's just the way she's wired since I know plenty of people who seem continually pissed off without good cause.
> 
> For me it brings home the value, and attractiveness, of a pleasant disposition.


*****y Resting Face.


----------



## lucy999

Fozzy said:


> There's a hilarious youtube video about this. I can't link to it because i'm at work but should be easy to find.


Watch it. It's hysterical.


----------



## tech-novelist

Tattoos, especially the whole arm or leg type.
Piercings, other than one small one per ear.
Smoking.
Bad teeth.
Excessive overweight, more than a few pounds, by which I mean less than 10 or so.
I don't like short hair, but that's fairly easily fixed, so not a total deal-breaker.
Malodor.
Disheveled or dirty appearance.


----------



## Jetranger

technovelist said:


> Tattoos, especially the whole arm or leg type.


That's called a 'sleeve'.

As for bowling balls... there is the famous bowling ball grip! One in the front, one in the back, and start practicing drawing the alphabet with your thumb.


----------



## HHB

Fat women are a complete and absolute turn off for me. Anything over BMI, unless she's a body builder, is too fat.


----------



## bandit.45

SecondTime'Round said:


> I think a separate thread about the assumptions made about women with tattoos vs. men with tattoos (i.e. double standard?) would be interesting. I don't have tattoos, and I'm a woman, but I also have been very surprised by the strong reaction here to women with tattoos.


Oh....yeah...

That's all we need. Another TAM gender war. 

I think I'll pass.


----------



## bandit.45

technovelist said:


> Tattoos, especially the whole arm or leg type.
> Piercings, other than one small one per ear.
> Smoking.
> Bad teeth.
> Excessive overweight, more than a few pounds, by which I mean less than 10 or so.
> I don't like short hair, but that's fairly easily fixed, so not a total deal-breaker.
> Malodor.
> Disheveled or dirty appearance.


You know...you should not talk about WalMart patrons that way....


----------



## bandit.45

GusPolinski said:


> Must... not... make... joke... concerning... three... holes...


Get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## hookares

I insist that my love interest be alive and breathing.
It also helps if she has poor eyesight since I've got more than a few flaws, myself.


----------



## Nucking Futs

bandit.45 said:


> Get your mind out of the gutter.


Oh, I get it, a bowling joke!


----------



## NotEasy

NotEasy said:


> smoking,
> drugs,
> heavy alcohol,
> heavy make-up,
> takes over an hour to get ready for a 3km walk,
> unwilling to do a 3km walk,
> long fingernails,
> no passion or goals,
> doesn't laugh,


It seemed my list was not 'physical' as asked. I wondered if my younger self would have answered with more 'physical' attributes. 
Perhaps OP this indicates that older males are less about the physical and more about other things. Gravity gets to us all. 

I also thought my list was very disjoint. Then I saw a common thread "self destruction", eg people doing things that destroy their future or our future enjoyment/ease. Smoking is top of my list as it doesn't just mean you die younger, but you age sooner. I would much prefer going out with a women casually dressed with little makeup now, rather than waiting two hours to go out with a super-model. I am interested in her company, not other males envy. 
Again OP, perhaps this suggests, be yourself, be happy, be healthy, you don't need to be your STBX's idea of a 10.


And my favorite physical attribute is a cheeky smile. It trumps almost anything else. Makes me wonder what she is thinking.


----------



## soccermom2three

I'm wondering if liking or not liking tattoos is a generational thing with the older generations not liking them.

I was at music festival last weekend and soooo many young women have tattoos. Really bad ones too. It's almost like it's weird if they don't have a tattoo. I'm assuming the guys their age like women with tattoos.


----------



## Sports Fan

Long and unkept toenails


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
I was born in the late Cretaceous and I think tattoos are OK.



soccermom2three said:


> I'm wondering if liking or not liking tattoos is a generational thing with the older generations not liking them.
> 
> I was at music festival last weekend and soooo many young women have tattoos. Really bad ones too. It's almost like it's weird if they don't have a tattoo. I'm assuming the guys their age like women with tattoos.


----------



## jorgegene

me too. tattoos don't bother me, although i prefer without them, especially women my age.


----------



## Constable Odo

the problem with tats on a woman is the cute little ladybug she gets to the left of her navel converts into a giant hairy cave-spider after she has children.

And, whenever she laughs, it looks like the cave spider is crawling around....


----------



## bandit.45

Well if tats are okay for women then I say they should grow beards too...and chest hair.


----------



## EllisRedding

bandit.45 said:


> Well if tats are okay for women then I say they should grow beards too...and chest hair.


You got it ...


----------



## chillymorn

I don't mind pierced ears..... but eyebrow and nose piercings seem unattractive to me.

do bogies get caught on the nose piercing?


----------



## lucy999

chillymorn said:


> do bogies get caught on the nose piercing?


Not with the one I have. The stem is bent and sits flush with my nostril.


----------



## 66impala

Facial hair
Ugly toes, hairy toes, bad toe nails
Gaudy jewelry, alot of rings on all fingers
A woman who completes my sentence all the time

A woman who doesnt like her hair being blown around, while riding in a convertible or motorcycle.

No tattoos, god already made you perfect.

Someone who cant make decisions


----------



## Healer

Bad or excessive tats (especially a tramp stamp), overweight, bad posture, bad style, hammertoes, smoking, scrawny.


----------



## ChargingCharlie

Tats
Too overweight or underweight (if I can see your flabs of fat or I can see your bones)
Piercings in places other than ears
Smoking
Overdoing the makeup
No boobs (yes, shallow, but I like to look at a woman, not a middle school girl).


----------



## bandit.45

lucy999 said:


> Not with the one I have. The stem is bent and sits flush with my nostril.


So how often do you grab your spear and go antelope hunting?


----------



## bandit.45

Roman soldiers were tattooed with the name and number of their legion and cohort so that if they were killed in battle they could be counted and taken off the roster. That was the only practical use they saw for tats. Think about it...Romans were the most amoral, lascivious, lecherous people in history, yet most Romans saw tattoos as uncouth and a sign of barbarianism. 

Barbarianism...






:rofl:


----------



## CuddleBug

SecondTime'Round said:


> This is kinda bouncing off Wanda's post.
> 
> I might regret asking this question, but it comes from my own insecurities about my body and my STBX's opinion about my body that everyone (except him) tells me not to take as fact, but it's hard when it's been ingrained in you for the last 20 years.
> 
> I'm gonna leave this wide open. What are your turn-offs about a woman's body that determine whether or not you're sexually attracted to her? I don't mean what turns you ON, like are you a breast man, a leg man, etc. I mean specifically what would make you really turned off sexually if a woman possessed that physical attribute?



As long as the woman takes care of herself, eats healthy, weights, cardio, etc. doesn't matter to me if she has big or small breasts, big or small bum, hair and eye color doesn't matter, glasses or naturally good vision, average height or tall, and the clothes and shoes she wears. Of course the better shape she's in, it shows and the clothing and shoes look even better on her.

What does turn me off though, are tattoo's. Something about women with tattoo's just turns me off. Its like ruining a lovely women's body. Just turns me off and smoking I don't like either. Gross.


----------



## NextTimeAround

Tats like these:

http://a57.foxnews.com/global.fncst...nt/0/0/lena dunham yellow dress 2 reuters.jpg


http://www.cosmopolitan.co.za/wp-content/uploads/Rihanna-Tattoos.jpg


----------



## melw74

intheory said:


> What's a "j.d." ?


:rofl:..... A JACK DANIELS..... this made me laugh.


----------



## melw74

SecondTime'Round said:


> Jack Daniels?


Yep, you got it in one. My fav alcoholic drink.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

lucy999 said:


> Not with the one I have. The stem is bent and sits flush with my nostril.


Love nose piercings. Just the little sparkle. :smthumbup:


----------



## pragmaster

Physical turn offs?

Hmm. 

Obese, smokes cigarettes and or looks like a dumb barbie.


----------



## CantePe

chillymorn said:


> I don't mind pierced ears..... but eyebrow and nose piercings seem unattractive to me.
> 
> do bogies get caught on the nose piercing?


I was going to not post anything here but this made me literally laugh out loud.

As a matter of fact, yeah, sometimes. A piercing should be cleaned frequently enough no matter where the piercing is including ears.

Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband

bandit.45 said:


> I've said this before and I will say it again, a woman's body is the greatest piece of art God ever created. He made the earth and man, but he sculpted Eve. God took extra time making her.
> 
> Why the hell do women think they can improve on that?
> 
> I have no desire to date a Pictish warrior.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

Women have so much natural beauty, but unfortunately have fallen for all the marketing hype for various "enhancements"


----------



## CantePe

I'll post this link here too:

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/tattoos-144038580/

Tattoos are 5000+ year old concept. Not new age hyped up marketing.


----------



## EleGirl

CantePe said:


> I'll post this link here too:
> 
> History, Travel, Arts, Science, People, Places | Smithsonian
> 
> Tattoos are 5000+ year old concept. Not new age hyped up marketing.


I find this quote from the article interesting: 

_Because this seemed to be an exclusively female practice in ancient Egypt, mummies found with tattoos were usually dismissed by the (male) excavators who seemed to assume the women were of "dubious status," described in some cases as "dancing girls." The female mummies had nevertheless been buried at Deir el-Bahari (opposite modern Luxor) in an area associated with royal and elite burials, and we know that at least one of the women described as "probably a royal concubine" was actually a high-status priestess named Amunet, as revealed by her funerary inscriptions._

So the modern anthropologists let their own prejudices rule their thoughts about the tattooed women they found in the ancient graves. :scratchhead:


----------



## Muse1976

Red hair. Any shade of red. Automatic and instant boner killer.
And not that I will ever find out, but if the drapes were dyed and the carpet was red, I would walk out.

Past that she just needs to be healthy. not grossly obese or anorexic thin. I don't notice women much unless there is that "it" factor. Don't get me wrong. I appreciate women, I just don't drool over everything with a vagina.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Horns, cloven hoof, nostril flames, necklace of dead babies. Would not date.


----------



## Constable Odo

Muse1976 said:


> Red hair. Any shade of red. Automatic and instant boner killer.


The problem I have always had with redheads is they seem to fall into two categories exclusively: either smoking hot, or hideously ugly. There doesn't seem to be any "in between".

They also do not age well, unless they take really good care of their skin.


----------



## bandit.45

CantePe said:


> I'll post this link here too:
> 
> History, Travel, Arts, Science, People, Places | Smithsonian
> 
> Tattoos are 5000+ year old concept. Not new age hyped up marketing.


Yeah? So is the atlatl. But you don't see me carrying one around in my briefcase to harpoon my meals with do you?


----------



## jaquen

Back rolls.

Flat and/or saggy butts.

Overly fat butts filled with lumps and dimples.

Poor hygiene.

Facial hair. 

Tattoos (though a lot of exceptions)


----------



## Ripper

Tattoos. Its like letting a child draw on the Mona Lisa with a crayon.


----------



## Jeffyboy

Don't like chubby faces or legs. I know where it's going to lead...


----------



## Shoto1984

Constable Odo said:


> The problem I have always had with redheads is they seem to fall into two categories exclusively: either smoking hot, or hideously ugly. There doesn't seem to be any "in between".
> 
> They also do not age well, unless they take really good care of their skin.


Not to mention the crazy part.....


----------



## Shoto1984

After spending a little time at the online dating site today I'm going to add to my list.....

Crazy large breast implants... really? Some filling to keep the youthful curves I total get. When we start heading for cartoonville I just don't understand. 

Lips so blown up she looks like she's having a severe allergic reaction. Seriously, there's a part of me that wants to dial 911 for her.


----------



## Ikaika

I don't know about turn offs, I love the female physique. I'm probably just more inclined toward the intangibles. So less about turn offs than my preference. In my older age I have come to cherish more of my cultural roots, so any woman that I would be attracted to would have the embrace or embody the same. Too old and stuck in my ways. This is not to say anything negative about another person's background, it is more my preference than against.


----------



## staarz21

Shoto1984 said:


> After spending a little time at the online dating site today I'm going to add to my list.....
> 
> Crazy large breast implants... really? Some filling to keep the youthful curves I total get. When we start heading for cartoonville I just don't understand.
> 
> Lips so blown up she looks like she's having a severe allergic reaction. Seriously, there's a part of me that wants to dial 911 for her.


:lol:

Cartoonville!! love it. 

I saw on youtube that whole kylie jenner challenge that these young people are doing to get the full lip look! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb-ATolQ1_8

I can't understand why men wouldn't be attracted to this (*sarcasm**)


----------



## Faithful Wife

Shoto1984 said:


> Lips so blown up she looks like she's having a severe allergic reaction. Seriously, there's a part of me that wants to dial 911 for her.


'Kylie Jenner challenge' sees teens suck shot glasses to blow up their lips | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Faithful Wife

Aw crap, I didn't read yours first starz!! Ha!


----------



## chillymorn

Hemorrhoids!

fake hair...dyed or bleached.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

chillymorn said:


> Hemorrhoids!
> 
> fake hair...dyed or bleached.



Really? Even a natural color to color the grays?


----------



## Faithful Wife

I think maybe he means bleached hemorrhoids and ass hairs.


----------



## Shoto1984

staarz21 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Cartoonville!! love it.
> 
> I saw on youtube that whole kylie jenner challenge that these young people are doing to get the full lip look!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb-ATolQ1_8
> 
> I can't understand why men wouldn't be attracted to this (*sarcasm**)


Wow, there are guys doing the stupid **** too. At least they're all young so they can claim stupidity.


----------



## chillymorn

Bleached hemoriods? Thanks but you don't have try and explain what I mean. Maybe you should just take it a face value and not twist what I write. And I don't, mind gray hair


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ok taking "Hemorrhoids!" at face value and not twisting your words means...you literally find hemorrhoids a physical turn off. Check. And here I thought you were just being silly with it.


----------



## committed_guy

SecondTime'Round said:


> What are your turn-offs about a woman's body that determine whether or not you're sexually attracted to her? I don't mean what turns you ON, like are you a breast man, a leg man, etc. I mean specifically what would make you really turned off sexually if a woman possessed that physical attribute?


For me, a turn on is a woman looking and acting like a woman. Particularly if she is wearing a dress/skirt with nylons. That will attract my attention faster than anything no matter what shape or size she is.

There is also a certain amount of confidence construed in how she handles herself that is attractive. A woman who is timid, afraid, or shy doesn't attract me; neither does overly confident, or annoying. Someone who can strike a good balance between self and others is attractive. I can tell just from a few moments glance in a grocery store what kind someone is. 

The only physical attributes that would turn me off are extremely skinny or obese. Healthy women attract me. Someone who is obese, not just chubby, show me that she doesn't care more about herself then she should--likewise for skinny girls.


----------



## Recoveringws

fat


----------



## Lon

Recoveringws said:


> fat


Concise and eloquent.


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts

This thread is way too long to go through at the moment, and this isn't physical, I guess, but - too much makeup, ugh. Lay off the spackle!

And toenails that look like wood shingles. That sounds so shallow when I read it back

DPR


----------



## bandit.45

I don't like it when women wear men's clothes, especially shirts and ties. 

Just don't do it ladies.


----------



## Lon

bandit.45 said:


> I don't like it when women wear men's clothes, especially shirts and ties.
> 
> Just don't do it ladies.


What if she is wearing your tie on her wrists or ankles a la 50 shades?


----------



## EllisRedding

bandit.45 said:


> I don't like it when women wear men's clothes, especially shirts and ties.
> 
> Just don't do it ladies.


How about if she is just wearing one of your dress shirts and nothing else


----------



## Healer

tonedef said:


> I'm surprised at the amount of men who find tattoos a turn off. And I think it has more to do with the assumed reputation rather than looks?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For me personally, it just ruins an otherwise beautiful body.


----------



## Healer

chillymorn said:


> Just think of going to a picnic and eating potato salad and then realizing that the person who made has really long finger nails.


Mmmm sh!t salad.


----------



## Healer

bandit.45 said:


> You have issues bro.


Yeah, sh!t salad issues.


----------



## Healer

Amplexor said:


> Feeling a moustache during a blow-job can be unsettling.


I'll be sure to wax next time.


----------



## 2&out

LOL on Redheads. My Ex1 is. Many considered smoking hot, and nutcase too ! Have to admit she's actually aged pretty well and the manicured red carpet A-OK with me.

Put me on the list of yuck on tats - and out of proportion big ass.


----------



## nirvana

1. Hate it when women cannot walk 'like a woman'. Some wear feminine clothes but walk like a man. Some sit with their legs apart.
2. Short hair cuts.
3. Ugh tattoos. Luckily Indian women are not into it.


----------



## Marduk

One of my big turn offs, as some have said, is when some women just seem to give up being women.

All of a sudden they cut their hair off (somehow that's 'cute'), stop wearing skirts, heels, make up, get out of shape...

I just don't get it. I guess one of my biggest turn ons in a woman is seeing her enjoy being a woman, you know?

And seeing a woman just improve as she ages, into that classy-sexy thing that some middle aged women just intuitively grok is a massive turn on.

It doesn't matter how old or young you are. Enjoy being a woman. Don't try to best me at being a man.


----------



## NotEasy

Yes, unisex appearance is unattractive for me, of women or men. 
Vive la difference.


----------



## NotEasy

I think those of us Australians who dislike tattoos on females have lost. Yesterday I saw a double decker bus with one side covered with a large underwear ad, a line of models in underwear. The end model had a whole arm of tattoos. When underwear models can have tattoos the battle is lost.
search for #bonds100 or 
https://twitter.com/bondsaus/status/585000294112595968


----------



## gbrad

Healer said:


> For me personally, it just ruins an otherwise beautiful body.


Totally agree, can't stand tattoos.


----------



## Lon

gbrad said:


> Totally agree, can't stand tattoos.


I think for me, the problem with tattoos on a woman, is that if it's a woman I otherwise wouldn't feel compelled to look at objectively, it seems like a gimmick to get my attention (or the attention of whomever the target audience is). And for those women I am compelled to look at objectively, the tattoos prevent me from being able to see the woman subjectively, so they somehow diminish my subjective view of her.

I realize that problem has entirely to do with my own lens, and as a warm blooded male I will openly admit that it's about my ability to deal with objectification of physically attractive women. I realize objectification of people is a touchy subject, but it's entirely normal to discriminate personally based on appearance, and that doesn't mean I don't value people on much more than that, the body markings affect the process significantly.


----------



## nirvana

I think this thread is about physical attributes, but in my early 40s now, I feel that a hot woman with a sucky personality automatically becomes "ugly". A less hot or closer to average woman with a warm and intelligent personality looks way more beautiful and appealing.

At 20 I probably just went with "hot".


----------



## highwood

marduk said:


> One of my big turn offs, as some have said, is when some women just seem to give up being women.
> 
> All of a sudden they cut their hair off (somehow that's 'cute'), stop wearing skirts, heels, make up, get out of shape...
> 
> I just don't get it. I guess one of my biggest turn ons in a woman is seeing her enjoy being a woman, you know?
> 
> And seeing a woman just improve as she ages, into that classy-sexy thing that some middle aged women just intuitively grok is a massive turn on.
> 
> It doesn't matter how old or young you are. Enjoy being a woman. Don't try to best me at being a man.


As a woman I totally agree...I know ladies who are around my age (46) or a little older and once they become a grandmother all of a sudden they stop dying their hair - let it go grey and cut it short, start wearing old lady clothes, can't be bothered working out, etc. I never understood that way of thinking.

I find for myself that I look at woman who are my age and older as role models for how to age in a sexy way...i.e. Jane Fonda, Christie Brinkley, Shania Twain, etc.


----------



## Constable Odo

I draw the line at beards.



highwood said:


> As a woman I totally agree...I know ladies who are around my age (46) or a little older and once they become a grandmother all of a sudden they stop dying their hair - let it go grey and cut it short, start wearing old lady clothes, can't be bothered working out, etc. I never understood that way of thinking.


I have nothing against a woman with naturally greying hair. I actually prefer a woman let her hair be natural and not dyed.

The cutting it short and wearing granny-pants... definitely not. I'll never understand why women think they should shed their sexuality.


----------



## highwood

Constable Odo said:


> I draw the line at beards.
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against a woman with naturally greying hair. I actually prefer a woman let her hair be natural and not dyed.
> 
> The cutting it short and wearing granny-pants... definitely not. I'll never understand why women think they should shed their sexuality.


True enough....one time a number of months ago there was a show on Dr. PHil about cougars and one lady was on she was about 75 and enjoyed dating men that were 50ish...and at first you think please why would these men in their early 50s want to date a 75 year old woman..but there was something very sexy and appealing about her. She had longer hair, greyish, nice figure, seemed very grounded, confident, intellectual and very charismatic....I thought after why would they NOT want to date her....


----------



## capri7204

I agree.


tonedef said:


> The disgust and what some associate with tattoos is appalling. I have tattoos and I can tell you for certain I do not smoke, drink, sleep around, nor have I ever had an std. Just wow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

soccermom2three said:


> I'm wondering if liking or not liking tattoos is a generational thing with the older generations not liking them.
> 
> I was at music festival last weekend and soooo many young women have tattoos. Really bad ones too. It's almost like it's weird if they don't have a tattoo. *I'm assuming the guys their age like women with tattoos.*


FWIW, I think you'd probably find that what they _really_ like is young women w/ poor decision-making skills.


----------



## RandomDude

nirvana said:


> I think this thread is about physical attributes, but in my early 40s now, I feel that a hot woman with a sucky personality automatically becomes "ugly". A less hot or closer to average woman with a warm and intelligent personality looks way more beautiful and appealing.
> 
> At 20 I probably just went with "hot".


Wouldn't say it's just a 40s thing, still in my 20s (just), but throughout my 20s, a sucky personality makes me feel disgusted not just by the sight of her but by her very stench and presence.

Bleh!


----------



## D.H Mosquito

I'm more inclined to be attracted to a woman who keeps her sense of clothing style and fashion and her mind set than her body size/physical appearance as a sense of self pride is attractive to me than someone with a lovely body shape and crappy outlook on life or the ones who stop dressing womanly


----------



## Constable Odo

labia which oscillate in a stiff breeze resulting in a blowfly-like buzzing sound also do nothing for me.


----------



## NotEasy

A frown. Or even the lack of a natural smile.

A smile can make up for most things, maybe even tattoos.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Constable Odo said:


> labia which oscillate in a stiff breeze resulting in a blowfly-like buzzing sound also do nothing for me.


You're not talking about a bilabial fricative then?


----------



## Blaine

I'm gonna go with too much hair anywhere including face and odors including breath and smoking.


----------



## tornado

Obviously doesn't take care of her body. Unattractive feet, looks and acts like a complete ?itch


----------

